
Ask HN: Without Twitter, have I lost the game? - valand
Here&#x27;s the user story:<p>As a person, I want to contribute to the de-facto connected consciousness of humanity a.k.a the internet for the better of humanity.<p>Power of knowledge refinement and distribution lies influence. Problem is not everyone likes attention and therefore influence goes away with it.<p>With that, comes another problem, great ideas might never come to the surface. Loud ideas overcome great ideas. There might be brilliant people in the world whose brilliant ideas never even crossed our ears.<p>Have the people not using twitter or other social media already lost the game?<p>Is there a framework or platform to balance the scale?
======
Nextgrid
There are many different ways to contribute to the betterment of humanity.
Whether it's work (work on good software projects that solve _real_ problems,
as opposed to shoving ads in people's faces), blogging (write about whatever
hobby you have, whether it's woodworking or how to deploy a K8S cluster on a
Raspberry Pi), or just operating a real-life business (open a bar and provide
a valuable service - drinks and entertainment - to your local community).

I doubt participating in a toxic echo chamber actually helps humanity at all.
It's actually the opposite - by using that terrible platform you allow it to
make money and continue existing. If everyone left it tomorrow it would be
gone in a matter of weeks, reducing the amount of outrage and its side-effects
(violence, bad mental health, etc).

------
user_agent
Yes, make your own blog and learn how to make it "visible" to a large
audience. Also how to serve it in a seamless way for years.

I didn't like Twitter from the very start. There's no chance to have a
meaningful discussion in a small window limited to a couple dozen characters
regarding what you want to publish. That's just retarded. All important
epiphany moments I've had in my life were coming from studying extensively
written material, mostly books. Regarding short forms like articles, maybe
even multimedia, something similar happened to me maybe 5 times. The only
other role these short forms perform is to confirm my believes I've already
had. That's pointless for someone who's looking for truth and/or has a need to
solve a specific, important problem.

"There might be brilliant people in the world whose brilliant ideas never even
crossed our ears" World if fulfilled with brilliant ideas yet majority of
population has two left hands and can execute even two projects concurrently,
whereas what we deal with nowadays demands a sharp focus on dozens of
projects, goals, tasks, etc. Before one is going to move toward using other
people's brilliant ideas one must do the job of becoming someone who's capable
of doing any advanced stuff at all. That takes years if not decades and has
everything to do with a lot of reading and thinking, and nothing with
consuming 140-characters long BS created by bozos between eating a morning
sandwich and scrolling thru Facebook. Don't be a sheeple, think for yourself.
Except of rare cases there's no place for small windows with limited
characters input in a life of thoughtful person.

How do you see my post fitting into what the Twitter crowd demands? And I've
just touched a tip of an iceberg. Howk!

I don't know even one reasonable person using Twitter for things other than
marketing or just messing with sheeple. Really.

PS: Twitter's whole model only contributes to the "loud ideas overcome great
ideas" problem.

